# 'World Sarcasm Society' emblem



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

If anyone can help me to upload an image from my computer, I can't find this one online, but its a smilie-like emblem for "World Sarcasm Day" in which it all bright yellow like a smilie but in the middle, it's got arched, frowning eyebrows and shows its tongue sticking out most defiantly.  The words around the picture say "World Sarcasm Society .. Like we need your support!"

It makes a refreshing change


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this the one you mean Amastie (I found it here in the fun section - Dr. Baxter had posted it a while back):

Sarcasm - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum


----------



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Is this the one you mean Amastie (I found it here in the fun section - Dr. Baxter had posted it a while back):
> 
> Sarcasm - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum



Yes!  How silly of me to forget that that's where I first saw it :fool:
I had recalled having liked it a lot.
I'm glad your memory is better than mine!  :hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 3, 2009)

I do that all the time Amastie.  I remember a great joke that I've seen recently, start digging around to post it here only to finally remember I've seen it here!  :hug:


----------

